# Wright stander and what it can do



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

The Wright stander is the latest thing that has hit the lawn mowing industry. Its inivated design allows the operator to shift their body weight around in order to gain traction. Combined with its low center of gravity it makes for one great hill mowing machine. 

Here is a picture of mine on a 30 degree hill.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Here is 35 Degree hill I mow with out a problem.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Here is my Parent's back yard. Its 25 degrees and one part is 37 degrees. 

Another thing the wright stander does stripe very well.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool it has wheely wheels on the back. I still dont know if i would try that or not. That pretty steap your braver then me

I might with one of these i would feel safer with a cage and seat belt around me.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=2113>


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Well the nice thing about the stander is you can bail out of it. Have had to do that a couple of times. It takes some getting used to mowing steep grades. I have had it on a 40 degree hill, it can go across that, but not very well. No machine really can at that point. But I am modifying my oldest stander to accept some bar tires to help gain traction for when mowing when the grass on the hill is wet. 

Any other mid mount ZTR you can't. A single lab seat belt is not going to prevent you from slamming your head into the ground when you roll over. (same goes for tractors, which is why seat belts on my have been removed) Plus the roll bar catches on every tree branch. The hustler ATZ is nothing more than a Hustler super Z with a frame that is 8" longer, 6 post roll bar and some bar tires. Now the hustler Hillsider is another story. That is the baddest of all the steep grade mowers.


----------



## cimochowski (Feb 17, 2005)

sounds like a nice mower, and you have a beautiful house by the way.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

That hill looks pretty steep to me! And it would seem even steeper yet sitting on the mower! 

That rollbar thing looks pretty wild, but it almost looks too high. Imagine strapped in, being upside down. If the blades didnt cut out- which they probably do Im guessing, I wouldnt want it above my head as I tried to climb out. Thats a high center of gravity. Pretty cool though- looks like a Honda Oddessey (sp) with a mower deck.

Greg


----------

